# Warehouse repaint- painters needed



## ChuckH (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for experienced painters in the Seattle area, specifically in Algona. We are a nationwide Commercial & Industrial Contractor doing a warehouse repaint. Spraying, rolling brushing. We have LOTS of work and can start you immediately. For more information call Chuck at 404 808 9936. You can check us out at www.Graydaze.com


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Chucky!!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Looking for experienced painters in the Seattle area, specifically in Algona. We are a nationwide Commercial & Industrial Contractor doing a warehouse repaint. Spraying, rolling brushing. We have LOTS of work and can start you immediately. For more information call Chuck at 404 808 9936. You can check us out at www.Graydaze.com


Can you fly me out during January?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Can you fly me out during January?


 
If he is flyin people,I can leave tomorrow


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have known Chuck for well over 20 years. There could easily be a great opportunity for a good painter. Sean, your not too far from Atlanta. These guys have a ton of work, and are always looking for qualified subs that can travel. For now, he is simply trying to get a few bodies on the Seattle job on whatever few dry days still come up. I also asked him to post in introductions first, but he really isnt much into computers at all and I was surprised to even see him post


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I have known Chuck for well over 20 years. There could easily be a great opportunity for a good painter. Sean, your not too far from Atlanta. These guys have a ton of work, and are always looking for qualified subs that can travel. For now, he is simply trying to get a few bodies on the Seattle job on whatever few dry days still come up. I also asked him to post in introductions first, but he really isnt much into computers at all and I was surprised to even see him post


I was not trying to be disrespectful, after rereading my post I see how it could of seemed that way. I am always encouraged when job opportunities are offered through PT. Way to go Chuck!:thumbsup:

Yeah Atlanta is about 4hrs away. I go there from time to time and really enjoy the area. Hope you find some good guys Chuck and if you ever get anything closer to me I may be interested. 

How does travel and licensing work on this type of deal? Are you seeking subs or employees?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I was not trying to be disrespectful, after rereading my post I see how it could of seemed that way. I am always encouraged when job opportunities are offered through PT. Way to go Chuck!:thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah Atlanta is about 4hrs away. I go there from time to time and really enjoy the area. Hope you find some good guys Chuck and if you ever get anything closer to me I may be interested.
> 
> How does travel and licensing work on this type of deal? Are you seeking subs or employees?


 I guess I need to read your post agin too cause I never felt you meant any disrespect. They are looking for temp employees in Seattle, but always looking for subs. It looks like you stay plenty busy and being a family man, the traveling thing probably isnt for you, but I would keep Chucks # in case you ever do get slow and maybe he could hook you up with something close by.


----------



## Northern (Oct 3, 2011)

Is nice to know that there are people out there willing to help out, first night on this site, but will be checking into it more


----------

